# Radio playing at the Drive In



## edimmu (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey guys I was wondering if anybody has had any experiences at the drive ins with this car. I have a fairly new 2013 nissan altima 2.5 sv and was wondering if I left the car in ACC mode (pushing the ignition once) if I could use the radio for ~3 hours without the battery dying on me.

Thanks!


----------



## attilapo (Jun 15, 2013)

yes . But it depends on the condition of the battery. Also the design of the radio, in other words how much current not voltage does it pull from the electrical system. If you're running an amplifier and really pushing the system then it will last maybe a day. But if you're just listening at a normal level and the battery is fairly new maybe 2 days or a little more. If you're running an expensive sound system look into "Deep Cycle" batteries.


----------



## sophietang (Jun 25, 2013)

attilapo said:


> yes . But it depends on the condition of the battery. Also the design of the radio, in other words how much current not voltage does it pull from the electrical system. If you're running an amplifier and really pushing the system then it will last maybe a day. But if you're just listening at a normal level and the battery is fairly new maybe 2 days or a little more. If you're running an expensive sound system look into "Deep Cycle" batteries.


yeah i also agree with you . :idhitit:


----------

